# Need ID of this Italian dish



## charlie gambino (Jun 18, 2005)

It's a potatoe-dough rollade stuffed with spinach/cheese mix.
Boiled. Served sliced with either tomato or meet or cheese based sauces.

Thx.


----------



## jemsam (Jun 19, 2005)

Could it be
Spinaci alla romana?


----------



## charlie gambino (Jun 18, 2005)

Spinaci alla Romana doesn't call for potatoe dough roll.
I don't believe that's it.
The filling looks like denser form of spinach based canelloni filling.
I had this dish in an old restorant in Lipica (where white Stallions come from)
Maybe it's a regional dish. ?!?


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

It sounds to me like Potato Ghnoci Spinachi Rolatini. I would think it is encased in something before poaching, kinda like a chima vegetarian style.


----------

